
Super Mario 64 Conspiracy Theories - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2020/07/super-mario-64-iceberg-conspiracy-theories/
======
anthk
>Every copy is personalized

Then every ROM dump would have a different checksum.

